# Solid trout on



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Here's a couple of pics that were sent to my by a customer Chad Maywald

first one is, in his words a skinny 27, the other about 26. Chad is fishing Baffin hitting the deep edges of deep grass and scattered rocks near deeper water. Fish are staging on the edges early and then moving deeper in the middle part of the day. These two fish came on the TSL GrassWalker, bigger one on the Pink and the 26 was on the bone diamond. No wrong way to fish this lure but the deeper pockets calls for a slower / deeper retrieve. I like to use a slow pull more like working a bass worm and ad a twitch at the top. This is a great way to work the lure especially if an angler is new to working subsurface twitch baits. The above method gives the lure plenty action as it looks likea dying mullet but they either hit it on the fall or on the slow pull and it gives you plenty time to react and set the hook. 

Ya'll have fun.


----------



## jrabq (Aug 13, 2005)

Just started packing for my annual 1000 mile trek to the coast, got 6 TSL colors and hope to give them a whirl. I'd be ecstatic if I catch anything over 25". Normally throw topwaters but need to have some other options since the conditions almost never line up with my schedule.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Nice!! I fished my new gold in the high winds and weeds this weekend.


----------



## going_deep (Apr 13, 2014)

If that is 27" my **** is 9"


----------



## loco4fishn (May 17, 2010)

Rack Ranch said:


> Nice!! I fished my new gold in the high winds and weeds this weekend.


Howâ€™d you do? I fished Friday, Saturday, and Sunday all around from the backyard to bird island and couldnâ€™t buy a fish to save my life. NOT ONE keeper. Was throwing TSL and even tried Croaker.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

It was tough going...


----------



## Lucky Banana (Jun 24, 2016)

going_deep said:


> If that is 27" my **** is 9"


If itâ€™s not 9â€ then you really arenâ€™t going THAT deep.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## going_deep (Apr 13, 2014)

Lucky Banana said:


> If itâ€™s not 9â€ then you really arenâ€™t going THAT deep.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha....well that comes from going [miles) deep into the ocean doing rov work


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

going_deep said:


> If that is 27" my **** is 9"


LOL... He's like 6'4 and a BIG.


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

going_deep said:


> Haha....well that comes from going [miles) deep into the ocean doing rov work


Lmao

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------

